# LF: Black Silica sand ??



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Does black silica sand exist or does anyone know where to buy ?...Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42362
FS: Bucket of 3m colorquartz black sand

Or try J&L aquatics

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a 5G bucket all rinsed and ready to go.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41361


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Sandblasting sand comes in black. Can't remember the brand, but I have used it and it came in different grits. Its silica.


----------

